# Shipt payout so low



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Granted am a guy, wife does one hundred percent of grocery shopping. So my first Shipt order, took me an hour to find twenty or so items. My next Shipt order, took me forty minutes for fifteen items. So far, no tip and total payout for about three hours of $17+. Drove 30 miles total as well.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Do they tell you where in the store the items are? Instacart is detailed in telling you where to look.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Do they tell you where in the store the items are? Instacart is detailed in telling you where to look.


Didn't realize but there are three sets of digits per Mejier item. 1st set is aisle, 2nd is section, 3rd I think is shelf position. Realized this during 2nd order pick, both were Mejier. Haven't done Target yet.


----------



## benson555zz (Sep 7, 2018)

Next time I want to be a low paid errand boy Ill remember to sign up for shitp


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You averaged under $6 per hour. Attaboy! If this were 1965 you'd be really raking in the dough!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Granted am a guy, wife does one hundred percent of grocery shopping. So my first Shipt order, took me an hour to find twenty or so items. My next Shipt order, took me forty minutes for fifteen items. So far, no tip and total payout for about three hours of $17+. Drove 30 miles total as well.


ROFLMAO. No.... just no.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Granted am a guy, wife does one hundred percent of grocery shopping. So my first Shipt order, took me an hour to find twenty or so items. My next Shipt order, took me forty minutes for fifteen items. So far, no tip and total payout for about three hours of $17+. Drove 30 miles total as well.


Awww hell that's not what I wanted to hear. Just signed up for that. No way I can do it if the pay is that poor.



Woohaa said:


> You averaged under $6 per hour. Attaboy! If this were 1965 you'd be really raking in the dough!


That's gross pay. After gas and wear and tear he made a bit under $3 or $1 per hour.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

30 miles and 3 hours for 17 bucks? If I don't gross 15 an hour sans tips I stop for the day.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Tried a Shipt delivery today. An hour fumbling around trying to find items that were out of stock, texting customer about possible replacement items, customer doesn't respond until I'm actually at checkout, then an 8 mile 20 minute drive to bring it all into her house. All for a whopping $15. And of course, no tip. Ummm yeah thanks but no thanks Shipt.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> Granted am a guy, wife does one hundred percent of grocery shopping. So my first Shipt order, took me an hour to find twenty or so items. My next Shipt order, took me forty minutes for fifteen items. So far, no tip and total payout for about three hours of $17+. Drove 30 miles total as well.


This is karma for making your wife do all the shopping...


----------

